# Piranha hose vendor needed



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking to pull the trigger on some Slither jetter hose...any vendors you know of?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally came in. 1/4 x 200 and 3/16 x 50. Will see if slither hose is all it's cracked up to be. First impression is they sprayed this hose with armor all...it's that slick.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm definately interested in your thoughts after you get a chance to run this hose. Especially in some older cast iron or clay lines.






Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's one of those things...when you get the equipment, you don't get any calls for it. Finally got a chance to use the 3/16 hose. I've jetted this cast iron line before using my 1/8 x 75 ridgid hose and it's always been a bear to jet. Used my gorlitz 1500 (just bought for $200) for this line. Much easier to feed the 3/16 hose then the 1/8 hose. Not sure if was because of the slither coating or the fact the 1/8 hose seems much stiffer....this line has 4) 2" 1/4 bends and the slither hose worked outstanding. Highly recommended.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> It's one of those things...when you get the equipment, you don't get any calls for it. Finally got a chance to use the 3/16 hose. I've jetted this cast iron line before using my 1/8 x 75 ridgid hose and it's always been a bear to jet. Used my gorlitz 1500 (just bought for $200) for this line. Much easier to feed the 3/16 hose then the 1/8 hose. Not sure if was because of the slither coating or the fact the 1/8 hose seems much stiffer....this line has 4) 2" 1/4 bends and the slither hose worked outstanding. Highly recommended.


Where did u end up buying it from?


----------

